# Bell Canada Hosting is a joke



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Yes I know people aren't surprised. But a client whom I built a custom wordpress site for uses Bell business services including their hosting. I tried to convince them to change but they wouldn't.

Before I developed it, I was already on their support lines because mySQL wouldn't work, nor could the site access it properly leading to even more support calls. After that was resolved, when the site was done, and sitting in review for a couple weeks while I waited for the nod to make it live, something finky went down, and functions within wordpress suddenly stopped working. After trying to figure what happened, I noticed that the permissions on all the files were all different, and oddball ones at that. SOmething, went beserk. So I called them again, and guess what. I got the 'we don't support 3rd party applications' email.

I've fired back now like 10 times, their flying monkey's have so far refused to look into what may have happened, and keeps sending back the moron response. One of the techs I talked to, said they couldn't access the server with the domain and had to use an IP, and admitted their was an issue with file permissions. I asked when there was an eta on a fix, he said there was none!

And the best. The next tech said that they identified incompatibilities with wordpress with apache. (his words exactly) And, that you cannot expect that wordpress will run on their servers. He continued to say that they can't support the application, but, if I used -their- installer- they might be able to help. SO far, I have not been able to find their installer beyond some 'blog builder' in their dashboard.

So, if this was residential Bell, I'd say pfffft, yeah. But this is Bell business, who are supposed to be hosts for business sites, which apparently, cannot run anything like wordpress, drupal, joomla, or any other mySQL/PHP based CMS sites.

Stay away from Bell Business hosting. Never have I ever, in all the years of developing various CMS sites for some of the world's largest brands, and working with various hosts, have I ever seen such a pack lying idiot flying monkeys for sysadmins, ever.

sorry for the rant, but I've been through 12 hours of insanity, and abuse from these idiots. Somehow, I've managed to keep my cool and not say what I want to.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

Maybe the client has bHell shares?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't think so. Some clients are afraid of change after being somewhere for years.

But I've learned that before undertaking building anything like this, that a prerequisite, is NOT to use bell hosting (or similar) and dump them before moving one pixel.


----------



## iMouse (Mar 1, 2008)

You need a caveat to your contracts.

*If the client insists on using Bell Canada Hosting, your results may vary, maddeningly.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

groovetube said:


> Somehow, I've managed to keep my cool and not say what I want to.


Until now, eh? :heybaby: 



groovetube said:


> Bell Canada Hosting is a joke





groovetube said:


> ...finky...





groovetube said:


> ...moron response.





groovetube said:


> ...pfffft, yeah.





groovetube said:


> Stay away from Bell Business hosting.





groovetube said:


> ...such a pack lying idiot flying monkeys for sysadmins...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

groovetube said:


> I don't think so. Some clients are afraid of change after being somewhere for years.
> 
> But I've learned that before undertaking building anything like this, that a prerequisite, is NOT to use bell hosting (or similar) and dump them before moving one pixel.


you are correct.. some clients believe the bigger the better.. plus when they hear the word BELL.. they think they could do no wrong.. just old and stupid thinking.. you will not be able to change them..

Bell will always blame everyone else before admitting to problems.

but good luck..


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Bjornbro said:


> Until now, eh? :heybaby:


To them. Meaning I'd have loved to tell them what I thought of them


----------

